# Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht



## Tiefschwarz-87 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage und zwar will ich mir meine große Spinnfischangel zulegen.


Ich dachte an die Multirolle:

*Kogha Hero Linkshand Baitcasting Rolle 

120m - 0,30mm    Preis: 28,- askari


Als Rute dacht ich an die:

**Exori X-Star Spirit Heavy Spin*

Länge: 240 oder 270 (bin mir noch nicht sicher welche)
Wg: Beide 40-80g 

Preis: 240cm = 38,- oder 270cm = 41,- askari


Mit Multirollen habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrungen gemacht, will deshalb auch erstmal ne billige kaufen.

Eignen sich die Multirollen auch fürs Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus, weil ich nur von dort aus fischen werde?

Achso auf die Rolle kommt eine 0,14mm geflochtene schnur, tragkraft 9,9kg, diese schnur hab ich auch auf meiner kleinen spinnrute, gefällt mir die multirolle nicht an der großen rute kommt sie einfach an die kleine.


Aber zu der frage kann ich die rute für die multirolle verwenden, weil so nen revolvergriff brauch ich nicht unbedingt?

mfg manuel


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

2 Dinge, 

1. die Exori ist nicht für Multirolle ausgelegt und 
2. nimm die 28 Euro und wirf sie in den nächsten Fluss oder See, da hörst Du sie zumindest noch platschen.

Es muss ja nicht immer Tackle aus dem High-End Bereich sein aber mit einer 28 € Baitcaster wirst Du garantiert mehr Frust als Lust erleben.


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hi, ok dacht ich mir fast könntest du mir mal ne rute bis 50,- ausm askari online shop vorschlagen? wär echt ne klasse sache, weil wie gesagt hab 0 erfahrung mir spinnfischen in verbindung mit multirolle


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Was willst du damit angeln. Also was für Köder (Ködergewicht ist entscheindend)?

Je nach Gewicht, solltest du ~70-100€ für die Rolle einplanen. Rute... kein Plan, da kenn ich mich hier nicht so aus, was der deutsche Markt so hergibt. 


Gib mal ein paar Infos was du damit vorhast. Aber 150-200€ solltest du für eine Combo rechnen.
Ansonsten, hast du einen Kumpel mit einer Baitcaster bei den du die mal "Probefischen" könntest? - Das wäre ideal zum "gucken" ob das was für dich ist.


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Rute würde ich auch nur eine empfehlen, die ich selber kenne und die sind, leider, etwas teurer gewesen.

Versuch mal. mit einer Baitcaster Probe zu fischen, nicht alles was gerade "In" ist, ist etwas für jeden.


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hi, also 70-100 euro wollt ich jetzt noch nich dafür ausgeben, weil ich halt nicht weiß ob mir das liegt. nen kumpel bei dem ich das ausprobieren könnte hab ich leider nicht #c, das sie multirolle für 28 euro nichts taugen kann ist klar, nur wie gesagt ich wollts mal gerne probieren. achso das wurfgewicht, hm ich sag mal so 15 cm große wobbler im höchtfall, 30g bilnker und 10-15cm lange gummifische.


könnte mir den wer ne gute kombo empfehlen auch ausm askari (weil ist fast bei mir um die ecke eschwege *g*) bis sag ich mal 70euro max.

als kleine spinnrute für barsch/forelle hab ich zur zeit:

die daiwa sweepfire 2500 mit der 0,14 geflecht und ne schöne steife rute #d, die rute wollte ich aber durch die 

exori x-star ligt spin 240cm, wg 10-30g preis 29€

oder mein favorit die 

berkley lighning spin 240cm, wg 10-30 preis 46€ ersetzen.


Geht das in ordung oder eher nicht?

gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Als Rute guck Dir mal die Yad "Housten" an....


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hi, die konnt ich leider nicht finden bei askari


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

http://www.catch-company.de/index.htm?raubfischartikel_ruten_spinnruten_yad_ruten_yad_houston.htm


meinst du diese für die kogha multirolle ?

ne multirolle soll es haupsächlich sein wegen der fingerkuppenschonung nenn ichs mal *g* und ich denk das macht auf ordentlich spass, wenn man den dreh erstmal raus hat


----------



## Stachelritter86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Zwecks CatchCompany empfehle ich dir die Boardsuche, wenn du vorhast, dort was zu bestellen. Da kannst dich erstmal über mögliche Geschäftabwicklungen informieren. 

Ich bin derzeit auch auf ner Suche nach ner Multi, um damit Wobbler in der Donau zu fischen. Meine Stationärrolle mag es irgendwie gar nicht, Wobbler gegen die Strömung hochzukurbeln und ächzt deswegen mittlerweile ganz schön hässlich. Zielfische sind Hecht/Zander/Rapfen, Wobbler um die 10-14cm. Leider kenne ich mich mit Multis nicht wirklich aus, hab aber schon mal mit einer gefischt und war eigentlich recht begeistert. 

Sind Multis eine robustere Wahl für meine Angelart? Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Ausgegeben wollte ich so um die 100 Euro...

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Tiefschwarz-87 schrieb:


> http://www.catch-company.de/index.htm?raubfischartikel_ruten_spinnruten_yad_ruten_yad_houston.htm
> 
> 
> meinst du diese für die kogha multirolle ?
> ...


 
was nützt dir eine geschonte Fingerkuppe wenn du nicht dazu kommst den Köder durchs Wasser zu ziehen weil er sich dauernd gegen Horinzont verabschiedet. Deine Fingekuppen werden dann rauh vom Backslash entfernen
will heissen...
bleibe entweder bei Statio oder lege ein paar Euros drauf. Muss nicht High End sein für größere Gewichte aber es sollte durchaus funktional sein.
Die eingespaarte Euros bei der Rolle legst du für sich verabschiedende Köder wieder hin.


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Zielfische sind Hecht/Zander/Rapfen, Wobbler um die 10-14cm.



Das bringt nicht viel. Ein 10cm Wobbler kann 20g oder auch nur 10g wiegen. Es kommt auf das Gewicht an.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Jut Jut, dann würd ich annehmen, dass ich Wurfgewichte von 10-40 Gramm zu bewältigen habe. 


beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

mmmmhhh ... ich fisch für grössere Köder `ne Abu 6501-C3  (LH)  - weiss im Moment nicht,ob es die auch kleiner gibt, sollte dann aber bei Ebäähhh für 50-70 Euronen zu bekommen sein (gebraucht).


Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Jut Jut, dann würd ich annehmen, dass ich Wurfgewichte von 10-40 Gramm zu bewältigen habe.
> 
> 
> beste Grüße
> ...




Dann ganz einfach eine Abu Revo - sollte passen. Oder auch eine Shimano Curado 201. Das sind zwei die mir spontan einfallen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Tipps. Sehr schöne Röllchen... Mal gucken, welche den bei mir anheuern darf...

Aber hauptsächlich gehts mir einfach um den Verschleiß, denn du beim Strömungswobblern an Stationärrollen hast. Würdet ihr für sowas ne Multi vorziehen?

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Verschleiß - dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Aber ich würde sagen, mit einer Multi ist es leichter was "einzukurbeln" (man merkt nicht so viel Wiederstand), solange du nicht eine Speed-Version nimmst. 

Ich würde es testen, seit dem ich verdammt viel Geld (~300€ für 7-20/25g Bereich) in meine erste Combo gedrückt hatte, obwohl ich vorher nie so ein Teil in der Hand hatte, werde ich mir wohl keine Stationärrolle mehr kaufen.


----------



## Dart (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Den Verschleiß schätze ich schon geringer ein als bei einer Statio, nur muss man auch oft Pflegeeinheiten leisten.
Bin über das Jerken zur Multi und Baitcastern gekommen, es hat eine Zeit gebraucht um damit wirklich gut umzugehen, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Im Boot habe ich zwar noch immer eine Spinncombo dabei, die ist aber eigentlich nur Reserve falls es wirklich mal techn. Probleme geben sollte.
Die bisherigen Tipps kann ich nur bestätigen, man muss nicht in die Highend Klasse schielen, zwischen 80-100,- Euro bekommt man schon geeignete Rollen, für 28, - Euro gibt es nichts was Freude bereitet, nur Kopfschmerzen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ok mal eine andere Frage wegen meiner leichten spinnrute zur zeit hab ich die daiwa sweepfire 2500, auf ihr sind ein paar meter monofil und die letzten circa 100 m 0,14 geflecht 

http://piscatus.de/images/product_images/original_images/1266_0.jpg


ich fische nur vom ufer aus.


nun will ich mir die tage ne neue spinnrute zulegen und zwar entweder die

berklay lightning spin:

210cm, wg 7-25g, gew 139g oder
240cm, wg 10-30g, gew 164g

oder die:

exori x-star light spinn

240cm, wg 10-30g, gew 210

welche würdet ihr mir da vorschlagen?

Die berkley in 210 find ich schon echt genial, schön leicht, schöne beringung, gutes aussehen, in live hab ich sie noch nicht getestet kostet ~40 euro


Mal was anderes zur zeit hab ich die daiwa an ner 270 rute, beim einkurbeln hab ich so nen leichtes summen, woran kann das liegen an der schnur?

mfg


----------



## heinzrch (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

die billigste und brauchbare Multirolle für Hecht, die mir einfällt, ist die Multiply vom Gerlinger für ca. 30€. Fisch ich seit 2 Jahren zum Schleppen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Hab sie eigentlich als Schlepprute gekauft, aber überraschenderweise wirft sie auch hervorragend !
Für ne brauchbare Rolle im Billigpreissegment wirst du mindestens 60-70€ ausgeben müssen....(Rozemeier Saphir, Billig-Flachmänner Abu x-max etc.). Finger weg von dem Discounter-Gelumpe, das taugt nix !


----------



## Markus (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

also die beste multi dfür ist die daiwa mega force die hat ne twisch taser super für gummy und als rute gut und günstig für große köder und für die ufer angeler die balzer nature power im-7 mit trigger grif bei baitgastzr meiner meinug nach ein muss habe auch den fehler gemacht und mir ne " günstige "multi gekauft von exori bei großen ködern hat das lager angefangen geräusche zu machen mit der mega force bin ich rumum zu frieden  man brauch für´s multi werfen viel übung aber wenn du es kannst giebt es nichts besseres habe mir für die multi auch noch ne kleine leicht rute gekauft für´s leichte spinn fischen von kinetik auch super rute mit nem WG von 10 bis 13 gramm 
wenn du den ersten hecht auf so ne kurze rute hast giebst du sie sowiso nicht mehr her 

und wenn du umbedingt ne günstige rolle suchst wie gesagt die exsori liegt bei mir nur rum 

Mfg Markus


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hi, die daiwa mega force sieht richtig wertig aus, die würd mir doch glatt gefallen #6  wie heißen denn die exoris von dir?


----------



## Markus (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hi, die daiwa mega force sieht richtig wertig aus, die würd mir doch glatt gefallen #6 wie heißen denn die exoris von dir?  

das ist die exori  Tom Hawk TH600L 
aber wie gesagt nach mehren würfen mit schweren ködern fängt die an zu schnarren  recht komisch habe aber auch schon schöne hechte mit gefangen


----------



## Snake2100 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hallo ich hab einen frage zu den Multirollen.

Also ich habe vor mir eine Baitcaster zu kaufen mit ner Schönen rute wg:20-40g.

So und jetzt meine frage kann ich auf jede X bilibige rute einen baitcaster drauf setzen?

Freue mich über jede Antwort.

mfg Andi


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hi, nein dafür gibts extra ruten mit revolvergriff zb so eine


http://www.saenger-tts.de/cs/images/stories/Highlights/Produkt-Highlight_JerkBaitRutenIC.jpg


----------



## Snake2100 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

achs und es gibt keine andere möglichkeit?


----------



## Mikesch (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Snake2100 schrieb:


> achs und es gibt keine andere möglichkeit?


Doch, Ringe zählen. #h


----------



## Snake2100 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ja jut aber wie viele ringe muss die rute den mindestens haben 6+1 oder mehr?


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Snake2100 schrieb:


> Ja jut aber wie viele ringe muss die rute den mindestens haben 6+1 oder mehr?



Es bringt nicht die Ringe zu zählen, wen die Rute nicht für eine Multi ausgelegt ist und das sind die wenigsten Spinnruten.

Eine Multi taugliche Rute hat in den meisten Fällen sogenannte Low Frame Ringe (wesentlich kürzere Stege) und dazu kommt noch das Die Anzahl wesentlich höre ist. ZB bei einer Rute die gerade mal 2 m lang ist sind es in den meisten Fällen schon 8+1 (Illex mal außen vor, die sind noch eine Nummer für sich).


----------



## Snake2100 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Achso gibt es den spinruten mit Low Frame Ringen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Sicher gibt es Spinnruten die für Multis ausgelegt sind, sind aber recht selten vertreten.

http://www.germantackle.de/Ruten/Ru...e-240-cm-10-bis-40-gr-Zweiteilig::1296de.html

http://www.germantackle.de/Ruten/Ru...er-Spinnrute-270-cm-20-60-gr-2-T::1257de.html

Ich bin kein Mitarbeiter von Germantackle, falls hier einer auf die Idee der Schleichwerbung kommt, es sind nur Ruten die ich auf die schnelle mitels gurgeln gefunden habe.


----------



## angelfischer (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hallo,
da ich auch auf der Suche nach dem passenden Gerät bin, häng ich mich hier grad mal ran. 
Hab bisher noch nicht mit Multirolle gefischt, möchte mir nun aber mal ne Combo zulegen. Primär sollte sie zum Schleppen mit Wobblern und Gufis von 20-80g geignet sein.
Als Rute hatte ich mir bereits die "ROZEMEIJER CAST & TROLL 2,70m 40-70gr" ausgeguckt.
Was für ne Multi bis 80€ würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Sind da die Abu oder Rozemeijer Baitcaster ausreichend? Würde sie dann gerne je nach Bedarf auch zum Spinnfischen benutzen.
gruß angelfischer


----------



## kohlie0611 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



angelfischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Was für ne Multi bis 80€ würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Sind da die Abu oder Rozemeijer Baitcaster ausreichend? Würde sie dann gerne je nach Bedarf auch zum Spinnfischen benutzen.
> gruß angelfischer


 
Rozenmeijer BC´s kenn ich nicht, von Abu gibt es aber sehr gute.Wie sollte denn die Rolle beschaffen sein, soll es eine Lowprifile sein oder eher im klassischem rund Desing?Zum schleppen gibt es welche mit "Knarre" zur Bißerkennung, wenn Du im Gewichtsbereich zw. 40 u. 70g damit wirfst kann das ganz gut z.B. mit ner 4601 C3 LH oder auch noch mit ner Revo STX LH funzen, die Rute muß bei diesen Ködergewichten allerdings keine 270 cm sein, 200cm reichen allemale um damit weit raus zu kommen.Ob nun die Abu silvermax, blackmax usw. was gutes auf dauer ist glaub ich eigentlich nicht, das ist dann eine 80,00€ Multi.Leg noch ca. 30 Tacken drauf und hol Dir was Handfestes....


----------



## heinzrch (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

ich hab die Rozemeijer Saphir und kann nix negatives sagen, passable Magnetbremse und auch sauber verarbeitet. Wirft sich auch nicht schlechter als ne runde Abu....
Sollte so für 70€ übern Ladentisch gehen....
Allerdings glaub ich, dass die Abu Mäxe in der gleichen Preisklasse auch nicht schlechter sind, und da steht dann zumindest Abu drauf....


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

jup ist die abu pro max geworden  jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende rute


----------



## heinzrch (4. November 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Gerlinger Multiply kann ich empfehlen, wenns nicht zu teuer sein soll (30€)


----------



## Snake2100 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hallo hab ne frage passt auf ne DAM caliber spin ne baitcaster drauf?


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hallo , auf die jerk variante passt die baitcaster drauf , dafür sind die ruten ausgelegt, die dam hatte ich auch in der hand , ist sehr sauber verarbeitet und hat auch sonst einen sehr guten eindruck vermittelt allerdings hat sie hat das gering wg , erst ab 2,2m wird das größer hat dann aber auch glaub nur in der 2,4m version bis 40g 

mfg manuel


----------



## Ulli3D (15. November 2008)

*AW: Multirolle für Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Laut D.A.M. sind alle Ruten der Calyber Serie für Multi- und Stationärrollen ausgelegt.


----------

